

Pioneering the Rails Community with Engine Yard - joelle
http://rocketship.fm/episodes/ep-97-lance-walley/

======
msacca
Great chat about a technology existing as a core belief of the company from
the get go. Interesting to see how fast they were able to grow, and still stay
grounded.

